# DANKE, das es dieses SPS- Furum gibt !!!



## mega_ohm (27 August 2007)

Aber... ich möchte mir als Neuling erlauben, die Admins dieses (für mich sehr hochwertigen) Forums mal zu fragen:

*Warum gibt es keine Plattform für Neu-/ Quereinsteiger ???*

Ich glaube, daß meine Fragen (die den Profis ein Gähnen ins Gesicht drücken, die ich aber sehr umfassend und spitzenmäßig beantwortet bekam !!!) sicher unter dem Level dieses Forums liegen.

Es ist aber eben so, daß immer mehr Anlagen (ich bin Elektriker in einem stahlerzeugendem und weiterverarbeitendem Betrieb) mit s5,s7 automatisiert sind.
Früher kam man als Elektriker noch mit dem Spannungsprüfer dem Grund für den Stillstand einer Anlage auf die Spur.
Heute blinkt auf einer "Blackbox" (die SPS- Steuerung) eine LED mal oder eben nicht... Warum ??? Man weiß es erstmal nicht !
Aber die Anlage produziert nicht. >>> Das ist ein Problem ! (für den Elektriker)


Heute muß man schon recht fundierte Kenntnis (*als Elektriker !!!*) über
s5, s7- Programme, FU's, Fehleranalyse haben.

Ich möchte mittels des SPS- Forums nicht meinen Dipl.Ing. nachholen !!!
Ich sehe dieses Forum nicht als 'kostenlose' Erwachsenenschulung !!
(zweiter Bildungsweg  wie ein Ex-Bundeskanzler.... )

Ich möchte nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen, das die Erfinder "einer supertollen Maschine" eben nicht vor Ort sind, wenn diese Maschine mal nix mehr tut !!!


----------



## BodyKra (27 August 2007)

*Das Stimmt...*

Hallo,

Dies ist sehr gut formuliert.
Ich schließe mich deiner Meinung an.

Man sollte nur mal stellenanzeigen lesen, alles was irgendwie mit industrie zu tun hat möchte Elektriker die aber S5,S7 Technik können.
da sollte das AA mal überlegen arbeitslosen Elektrikern lieber einen S7 Kurs zu bezahlen als wie irgendwelche Lehrgänge wie man im internet surft  oder briefe schreibet. S7 ist numal die Zukunft.

MfG Andy

:sm24:


----------



## maxi (27 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> da sollte das AA mal überlegen arbeitslosen Elektrikern lieber einen S7 Kurs zu bezahlen
> 
> 
> 
> :sm24:


 
Davor habe ich Angst.
Stell mri schon wieder die Bewerbungsmappen auf`m Tisch vor.
Da falttern für ewien Stellenausschriebung Automatisierungstechniker Meister / Ingenieuer dann anstelle wieder unzählige Fachkraft *Step 7 Grundkurs mit Zusatzqualifikationen* etc. rein


----------



## BodyKra (27 August 2007)

*nicht falsch verstehen..*

Ich rede nur von Betriebselektrikern die z.B: in der Nachtschicht auch mal einen fehler auslesen können oder schnell einen Wert Ändern. Ich Rede nicht vom Vollzeit Programmierer


----------



## BodyKra (27 August 2007)

*Beispiel*

Mal so ein Beispiel...


----------



## Werner54 (27 August 2007)

*Chefarztbehandlung*



mega_ohm schrieb:


> *Warum gibt es keine Plattform für Neu-/ Quereinsteiger ?*


ganz simpel: weil niemand von einem anderen Anfänger beraten werden möchte. Alle wollen nur den Experten..
.. und der ist in der Südsee!


----------



## maxi (27 August 2007)

Ja die sind gut,
die haben auch von der ausbildung her die Grundlagen und einfach das Verständniss.

Was ich meinte sind die Leute mit 10 Jähriger Erfahrung in Schlitzeklopfen und Stegleitungsnageln (Was nicht heissen soll das die in ihren Bereich nicht Top ist, bzw. das leicht ist) die dann vom Arbeitsamt einen 3 Monatigen S7 Grundkurs mit Anpassungen (Teamarbeit, Bewerbungstraining, und und und.) Belegt haben, was ja auch nicht schlecht ist, und dann hochmotiviert sich auf Stellenausschreibungen bewerben wo Sie mit Anlagen / Systhemen zu tun haben die mehr Geld kosten als sie sich auf einen Haufen vorstellen können 

Bei Energieanlagenelektronikern etc. finde ich es hingegen sehr sinnvoll.
Da ist es auch toll das die einfach mit den Technischen Begriffen etc. sehr gut zurecht kommen. So kann man telefonisch spitze kommunizieren und wenn man etwas zeigt haben die es gleich gefressen. 
Ich finde bei der moemntanen Marktsituation sollte unbedingt für solche Leute bei Arbeitslosigkeit solch ein Kursangebot geboten werden.
Hier in Bayern sind wir schon ratlos wo man Leute bekommt. Unsere Firma schriebt schon Meister / Technikerschulen an und wir sollen Studenten 2 Jahre berufsbezogene Studienbegleitung / Praktika bieten etc. etc.
Also ran an die Kurse mit euch


----------



## maxi (27 August 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> ganz simpel: weil niemand von einem anderen Anfänger beraten werden möchte. Alle wollen nur den Experten..
> .. und der ist in der Südsee!


 
Hui das ist ja ähnlich wie bei mir und den Frauen.
Die wollen auch alle nur mich! 

(gut das ma im Plauderforum sind)


----------



## BodyKra (27 August 2007)

*Meine Meinung...*

Ich denke das die Neu-Quereinsteiger hier im Forum aus der Industrie kommen. So wie ich als Umsteiger vom Bau zum Industrieelektriker. Aber Ich Fuchse mich selbst rein aber man braucht eben auch mal Hilfe. Elektriker vom Bau (War ich auch mal) brauchen ja S5/S7 eh nicht. 

MfG Andy

:sm24:


----------



## maxi (27 August 2007)

Ohje da habe ich mir wieder Freunde gemacht 

Ich helfe dir natürlich wo ich kann.
Falls ich dir einen Ratschlag geben darf, wichtig ist auch das du in elektromagnetischen Feldern und Capazitäten richtig Fit bist sowie bei Dioden (Transistoren, Dioten, VATs, etc.). Dann tust du dich überall um so vieles leichter. 

Den Link zu den Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen kennst du?
http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm
Diese sind sehr gut, ich kucke da selbst manchmal nach wenn ich etwas vergessen habe oder vor Stress lehren Kopf habe.


----------



## BodyKra (27 August 2007)

*Ich bin doch nicht Blöd...*

Das ist mir doch bekannt.Da ich der einzige Elektriker in meiner Firma bin habe ich immer mal Probleme. Meistens kann ich die Betriebselektriker in den Firmen wo wir unser Anlagen Aufstellen um Hilfe bitten.

Aber eins möchte ich noch Hinzufügen Bis jetzt Habe ich jede Anlage zum Laufen gebracht. Ich hatte eben eine sehr umfassende Ausbildung.
Ich will auch nie mehr zum Bau Zurück. Leider war mir damals die Ausbildung als Anlagenenergieelektroniker verwehrt geblieben. Ich musste nehmen was es gab...


MfG Andy


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> ...
> S7 ist numal die Zukunft.
> ...



Wie definierst Du den Begriff "Zukunft" in dem Zusammen Hang?

Für Dich ist die S7 vielleicht die Zukunft. Für die Meisten hier ist es die Gegenwart und für ein paar ist es schon Vergangenheit. 

So ähnlich ist es mit der Frage "was ist eine Anfängerfrage?". Das kommt auf den Blickwinkel an. Was für den einen eine eine Anfänger Frage ist ist für den anderén eine schwierige Frage. Also ich denke mal das die meisten klassischen Anfängerfragen hier in den letzten Jahren schon gestellt wurden. Gerade im Bereich S7 ist hier ja schon einiges in der Datenbank mehrfach enthalten. Also erst denken! dann Suchen. Wenn das Suchen nichts gebracht hat dann noch mal nachdenken und dann fragen.

Noch ein Tipp: Nicht gleich heulen wenn eine Antwort mal etwas härter rüberkommt. Viele der guten Leute hier sind Inbetriebnahme erfahren und nicht so zimperlich wie andre.


----------



## Ralle (27 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Für Dich ist die S7 vielleicht die Zukunft. Für die Meisten hier ist es die Gegenwart und für ein paar ist es schon Vergangenheit.



Ist wer gestorben?


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist wer gestorben?



***gröl***


----------



## BodyKra (27 August 2007)

Ok war vielleicht ungeschickt ausgedrückt ich meinte damit die Automatesierungstechnik im allgemeinen und die S7 ist der Mercedes darunter. Die S7 wird auch noch eine weile bleiben denn wieder ein neues System heist wieder hohe anschaffungskosten für Firmen (Kabel,software,Schulungen der Mitarbeiter, usw...)


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Ok war vielleicht ungeschickt ausgedrückt ich meinte damit die Automatesierungstechnik im allgemeinen und die S7 ist der Mercedes darunter. Die S7 wird auch noch eine weile bleiben denn wieder ein neues System heist wieder hohe anschaffungskosten für Firmen (Kabel,software,Schulungen der Mitarbeiter, usw...)



Da sieht man das Du Dich nun auch schon für einen Experten hältst ;o)


----------



## BodyKra (27 August 2007)

Nicht Experte sondern Logisches Denken!
 :sw14:


----------



## maxi (27 August 2007)

Was ich bei der steuerungstechnik gerade so krass finde ist, das es sich wie in der PC Technik entwickelt.

Am anfang hatte man Assembler, Basic, Pascal, Dazu Dos, Win 3.1 oder OS und einige handvoll brauchbarer Programme. Man war die PC technik damals simpel und einfach. Und heute 20-25 Jahre später erschlägt es einen mit PC Beriechen, fachrichtungen, SAP, Adobe etc. etc. das es nur noch so kracht und scheppert.
Das ganze spiel merke ich auch egrade in der Automatisierungstechnik.
Langsam wird es unmöglich alles in der S7 Familie zu können und da am Ball zu bleiben ohne die anderen wichtigen Sachen grob zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## da_kine (27 August 2007)

Schließe mich da Maxi an.

Was auch sehr nervt ist, dass jeder x-beliebige Zubehörhersteller plötzlich anfängt eigene SPS Baureihen aufzulegen. Muss das denn sein?

MFG

Markus


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

da_kine schrieb:


> Schließe mich da Maxi an.
> 
> Was auch sehr nervt ist, dass jeder x-beliebige Zubehörhersteller plötzlich anfängt eigene SPS Baureihen aufzulegen. Muss das denn sein?
> 
> ...



Ja garstige Konkurrenz!

Es sollte nur einen Hersteller von SPSen geben auf der gaaaannnnzzen Welt! 
Ich lach mich schlapp!


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Es sollte nur einen Hersteller von SPSen geben auf der gaaaannnnzzen Welt! !


 
Dann hätten wir aber sehr sehr viel Freude mit den Preisvorstellungen dieses Herstellers!!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 August 2007)

hallo,
wenn es von wem anderst als zotos kommen würde, würde ich mich aufregen, aber zotos hält siemens logo für ein logo für sein handy, s7 für ein angebot von mcdoof (ess 7 bürger, nur 6 bezahlen).


----------



## Ralle (27 August 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn es von wem anderst als zotos kommen würde, würde ich mich aufregen, aber zotos hält siemens logo für ein logo für sein handy, s7 für ein angebot von mcdoof (iss 7 bürger, nur 6 bezahlen).



*DANKE lorenz2512!*


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> *DANKE lorenz2512!*



Kann jemand mal dem Super Moderator Ralle erklären das es einen Danke-Button gibt damit er nicht so mit roter Farbe protzen muss(?)!


----------



## OHGN (27 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Es sollte nur einen Hersteller von SPSen geben auf der gaaaannnnzzen Welt!


 
Genau!!!
Mich persönlich z.B. nerven die haufenweise vorhandenen Automobilhersteller ganz gewaltig...


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Genau!!!
> Mich persönlich z.B. nerven die haufenweise vorhandenen Automobilhersteller ganz gewaltig...



Zitert doch bitte, bitte den ganzen Beitrag von mir es sind doch nur 3 Zeilen Text ;o)



zotos schrieb:


> Ja garstige Konkurrenz!
> 
> Es sollte nur einen Hersteller von SPSen geben auf der gaaaannnnzzen Welt!
> Ich lach mich schlapp!


----------



## da_kine (27 August 2007)

@ zotos

Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass das große "S" der Bringer is oder irgendwer anders die Weisheit mit dem Schöpflöffel eingetrichtert bekommen hat.

Was mich nervt, ist das immer mehr Peripheriehersteller glauben das jeder einen intelligenten Busknoten braucht. Oder jeder FU doch gleich die ganze Anlage mitsteuern soll. Bei manchen Anwendungen durchaus sinnvoll, keine Frage. Aber beim grössten Teil sind das nur wieder unnötige kosten und spielereien die eigentlich kein Mensch wirklich braucht.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Ralle (27 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal dem Super Moderator Ralle erklären das es einen Danke-Button gibt damit er nicht so mit roter Farbe protzen muss(?)!



Erst dann

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=74850&postcount=14

lieber zotos, werde ich deinen Wunsch nach einem Danke erfüllen


----------



## Hermann (27 August 2007)

also ich finde es gut das es eine große konkurrenz gibt zwischen herstellern...
das drückt den preis und fördert die weiterentwicklung,(gäbe es nur s.... wären die vielleicht bei der s5 stehen geblieben, mit dem standpunkt, die MUSS eh jeder kaufen also warum weiterentwickeln  )
es gibt halt verschiedene bussysteme da kann keiner was dran ändern, es gibt ja auch verschiedene autos oder handys-

man schaue mal in die schaltschrankbranche, da gibt es fast nur noch ein riesen konzern hier aus der nähe, rittal heist er 
die haben fast alles aufgekauft was irgendwie schaltschränke macht, nun sind sie marktführer(weltmarkt weis ich nicht) und man muss fast zwangsweise das zeug von denen kaufen auch wenn die qualität immer schlechter wird...

also immer im sinne von konkurrenz belebt das geschäft...


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Erst dann
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=74850&postcount=14
> 
> lieber zotos, werde ich deinen Wunsch nach einem Danke erfüllen




Da bin ich auch dafür!


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Erst dann
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=74850&postcount=14
> 
> lieber zotos, werde ich deinen Wunsch nach einem Danke erfüllen



Waren das noch Zeiten als der werte Kollege UG hier noch mit erzieherischen Maßnahmen Wissen unter die Unwissenden brachte.   

Es freut mich das Ralle auch der guten alten Zeit nachtrauert ;o)


----------



## IBFS (27 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal dem Super Moderator Ralle erklären das es einen Danke-Button gibt damit er nicht so mit roter Farbe protzen muss(?)!


 

*ICH HATTE GEDACHT, DASS DIE DANKE-TASTE für SINNVOLLE TECHNISCHE ANTWORTEN EINGEFÜHRT WURDE und NICHT FÜR JEDEN QUATSCH *


----------



## zotos (27 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> *ICH HATTE GEDACHT, DASS DIE DANKE-TASTE für SINNVOLLE TECHNISCHE ANTWORTEN EINGEFÜHRT WURDE und NICHT FÜR JEDEN QUATSCH *



Warum schreist Du? 

Ich kann mich daran erinnern das es mal eine Forumsregel gab die dieses GROSS schreiben als unhöflich deklariert hat ;o)


----------



## argv_user (27 August 2007)

PROGRAM TEST;
VAR ICRY:BOOLEAN;
BEGIN
  ICRY:=FALSE;
END.

Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben. Dieses gültige
PASCAL-Programm soll schreien ?

GROSS schreiben ist m.E. nicht unhöflicher als
AUS FAULHEIT alles klein schreiben.


PS.: Ich will nicht verhehlen, dass es zu der Zeit, als ich mit
dem Programmieren anfing, auf den Kartenlochern keine
Shifttaste gab.

Aber denkt mal drüber nach: der Grund, warum MS-W* bis heute
nicht zwischen Groß- und kleingeschriebenen Dateinamen
unterscheiden kann, stammt genau daher...


----------



## nade (27 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Neu-Quereinsteiger hier im Forum aus der Industrie kommen. So wie ich als Umsteiger vom Bau zum Industrieelektriker. Aber Ich Fuchse mich selbst rein aber man braucht eben auch mal Hilfe. Elektriker vom Bau (War ich auch mal) brauchen ja S5/S7 eh nicht.
> 
> MfG Andy
> 
> :sm24:



Nun ja keine S5 S7 aber dafür kannsch mich ende des Jahres mit einem EIb-Seminar rumschlagen, was Hühnerkacke einfach ist, zumindest hatte ich keine Probleme, nur mit warten bis jeder  Böde Koppler sein Program gefressen hatte... dann wird warscheinlich Alarm und Brandmeldetechnik noch kommen, was auch nicht gerade wenig Umfang hat.
Für "Zerstören", kann man jeden Leiharbeiter prima für brauchen, was selbst gesehen auch ein schlechter Energieanlagen Elektroniker etwas überfordern kann. OK, er hatte warscheinlich sau wenig Lust für 7,50€/h was zu leisten, aber nun ja.
Nur gut das es zumindest die "ältere" Konkurenz gibt, sonst würde das ganze Zeug auf einmal es 10 Fache kosten.
Und zum GROß schreiben, das gillt eigentlich überall in Foren und Chats als Schreien, und somit als Unhöflich.


----------



## IBFS (27 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Warum schreist Du?
> 
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern das es mal eine Forumsregel gab die dieses GROSS schreiben als unhöflich deklariert hat ;o)


 


*      !2152 znerol EKNAD  *

ist doch v i e l   größer   geschrieben


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

Ich will auch ein danke,

hab grad Zahnweh und brauch bissel aufbauen.

Vielleicht lenkt es mich vom Zahnweh ab wenn ich eine neue Signatur bastel


----------



## edison (28 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich will auch ein danke,
> 
> hab grad Zahnweh und brauch bissel aufbauen.
> 
> Vielleicht lenkt es mich vom Zahnweh ab wenn ich eine neue Signatur bastel


 
Gehts Dir jetzt besser?

Bevor da ne Signatur mit fetten hüpfenden Buchstaben rauskommt...


----------



## TommyG (28 August 2007)

ok, 

überzeugt, erstmal nen kleines THX und ! GUTEN ! nen Klempner, der Dir den Kau- Otto fixt...

(Oder bist Du noch im Bereich der kleinen weißen Service Freunde? Para Cetamol, As Pirin und so? Lass Aspirin aber weg, wenn der gezogen werden soll. So blutverdünnend und so...)

Greetz, Tom

Zumm LOOX: Die Frau hat mit mitleidigem Blick mein Sabbern gesehen und mir dann das Konto unter die Nase gehalten... => Leider Pech fürs LOOX


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> ok,
> 
> überzeugt, erstmal nen kleines THX und ! GUTEN ! nen Klempner, der Dir den Kau- Otto fixt...
> 
> ...


 
Könen ja Privatleasing machen, kostet für 2 Jahre jeden Monat einen Kasten augustiener und einen Kasten Oettinger  *spass*

Aus dem Stadium Paracetamol+Cortison+Aspirin bin ich nun glücklicherweise raus 

Hey da wenn man eine 500mg,60mg,500mg Mischung nimmt ist das Zahnweh echt weg, aber man ist dann mega besoffen


----------



## MSB (28 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hey da wenn man eine 500mg,60mg,500mg Mischung nimmt ist das Zahnweh echt weg, aber man ist dann mega besoffen



Da würde ich aber die bayerische Variante mit ein paar Mass im nächsten Biergarten
ganz klar vorziehen.
Dann weiß ich wenigstens warum ich besoffen bin! 
Und mehr Spaß machts außerdem...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber die bayerische Variante mit ein paar Mass im nächsten Biergarten
> ganz klar vorziehen.
> Dann weiß ich wenigstens warum ich besoffen bin!
> Und mehr Spaß machts außerdem...
> ...


 
Alkohol wirkt da leider nicht.
Die Dosis müsste so bei 2,5 Promille liegen das eienausreichende Betäubung vorliegt.

Spühlen des Zahnes mit hochprzentigen bringt auch nichts, das würde nur eine reitzung / verbrennung des eh schon angeschlagenen Zahnfleisches führen und zu einer noch höheren empfindlichkeit des Zahnes.

Weiss jetzt aber gar ned ob du das so genaus wissen wolltest 
Naja tratsch halt gerne


----------



## zotos (28 August 2007)

Was ist eigentlich ein Furum?


----------



## argv_user (28 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ein Furum?



Furunkel ?


----------



## Cerberus (28 August 2007)

Zum Furum:
Scheint wohl en Schreibfehler zu sein!

Zum Zahnweh:
Lass dir paar Rippen brechen und deine Freundin drauf liegen, dann spürst das Zahnweh auch nicht mehr!!


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Zum Furum:
> Scheint wohl en Schreibfehler zu sein!
> 
> Zum Zahnweh:
> Lass dir paar Rippen brechen und deine Freundin drauf liegen, dann spürst das Zahnweh auch nicht mehr!!


 
Das geht ned, die wiegt grad mal bissel mehr als ein 1/3 von mir


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 August 2007)

hallo,
@ maxi:ich habe die lösung: erschieß dich, du hilfst dir und uns


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ maxi:ich habe die lösung: erschieß dich, du hilfst dir und uns


 
Och komm, lass uns doch gemeinsam singen *Danke Maxi, das es dich (mich) giiieeebt*

Glaub die Schmerztabletten wirken wieder


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 August 2007)

hallo,
besserer vorschlag: wir tanzen zusammen, du liegst am boden und ich step dazu.


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> besserer vorschlag: wir tanzen zusammen, du liegst am boden und ich step dazu.


 
Hey keine Gewalt und so was.
Müssen doch Vorbild sein 

Du hast ma jetzt den Spass verdorben  So, jetzt Arbeite ich nimemr weiter, jetzt gehe ich heim


----------



## nade (28 August 2007)

Och maxi, mit genug! Bier geht auch das, zudem ist es auch entzündungshemmend. 
Kannst aber mal gucken ob de die Regina Halmich zu ner "kleinen" Runde überreden kannst, nach nem rechten oder linken Haken  von ihr hat sich denk ich mal ruckzuck der Schmerz erledigt.


----------



## zotos (28 August 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ maxi:ich habe die lösung: erschieß dich, du hilfst dir und uns





lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> besserer vorschlag: wir tanzen zusammen, du liegst am boden und ich step dazu.



@Lorenz: Ich dachte ich wäre hier für die garstigen Kommentare zuständig ;o)


----------



## maxi (29 August 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Och maxi, mit genug! Bier geht auch das, zudem ist es auch entzündungshemmend.
> Kannst aber mal gucken ob de die Regina Halmich zu ner "kleinen" Runde überreden kannst, nach nem rechten oder linken Haken von ihr hat sich denk ich mal ruckzuck der Schmerz erledigt.


 
Die würd als Boxerin in ihrer Gewichtsklasse niemals mit mir kämpfen, so Thema hatte ich schon mal. 

Mit Bier schaffst du es kaum Zahnschmerzen weg zu bekommen.
Ich halte die Ausführung für extrem schwer.


----------



## Cerberus (29 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Die würd als Boxerin in ihrer Gewichtsklasse niemals mit mir kämpfen, so Thema hatte ich schon mal.
> 
> Mit Bier schaffst du es kaum Zahnschmerzen weg zu bekommen.
> Ich halte die Ausführung für extrem schwer.


 
Mit Bier wirds echt schwer, aber die Mischung aus Schmerztabletten und Bier machts um einiges leichter!

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass du dir alle Zähne ziehen lässt. Dann kannste auch keine Zahnschmerzen mehr haben!!


----------



## Steve81 (29 August 2007)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Mit Bier wirds echt schwer, aber die Mischung aus Schmerztabletten und Bier machts um einiges leichter!
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass du dir alle Zähne ziehen lässt. Dann kannste auch keine Zahnschmerzen mehr haben!!


 
Ich denke mit genug Korn zum Bier gehts auch!


----------



## mega_ohm (30 August 2007)

Wenn dann alle Zahnschmerzen auskuriert wurden..

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und 'Gute Besserung'.


Ich hatte eigentlich ernsthaft versucht, mit diesem Thema die Profis vor Standard- Anfänger- Fragen zu befreien / vorzuwarnen. (Eben nicht die Art " Ich bin neu hier...  hallo...  ich suche eine Lösung für was Großes, Viereckiges, Blaues')
Bei "Anfänger" wären die Profis vorgewarnt, könnten sich aussuchen (was natürlich sehr, sehr wünschenswert wäre), ob sie antworten... wenn ja, dann müßten sie aber auch damit leben, daß verschiedene Begriffe oder Codes nicht verstanden werden.

Fassen wir es kurz zusammen:

- Elektriker wurden für "unfähig" erklärt, die Geheimnisse von SPS zu erklimmen. (Leider sind das in der Industrie die Dropse, die die Anlagen
[die so unschätzbar viel Kohle gekostet haben, wie diese sich selbst gar nicht erträumen können] wieder zum Laufen bringen, weil die 'Überdenker' mal grad' Wochenende haben.)


> Zitat: Maxi
> Ja die sind gut,
> die haben auch von der ausbildung her die Grundlagen und einfach das Verständniss.
> 
> ...


Ich kenne schonmal 2 Dipl.Ing (Automatisierung) persönlich... der eine
hat heute eine Flugschule, der andere bildet Lehrlinge in einem BBZ aus.
Beide haben nach jahrelangem Studium 'ihren' Job 12 bzw. 15 Jahre gemacht und danach gewechselt. Ich mache meinen Job (als Elektriker) 21 Jahre und habe eben Fragen zu SPS etc. (weil zu meiner Lehrzeit die technischen Voraussetzungen noch nicht gegeben waren).

- geklärt wurde auch, wie man Zahnschmerzen nicht behandelt.

_____________________________________________________________

Ach ja.. @ Zotos
Sicher hast Du schon erkannt, das "Furum" ein Tippfehler war.
Gemeint ist natürlich ==> *FORUM*
(ich hätte es vielleicht ändern können, aber dann wäre die 'fönigliche' Diskussion zu diesem Fauxpas möglicherweise ausgefallen... das wollte ich nicht riskieren).


----------



## Cerberus (30 August 2007)

Och männo!! Jetzt hast du uns die ganze schöne Diskussion "Wie man von Zahnschmerzen befreit wird" vermisst!   

Schade! War so schön!!


----------



## Steve81 (30 August 2007)

Alle die noch Zahnschmerzen haben, sollten hier weitermachen:

http://www.med1.de/Forum/Zahnmedizin/216573/

http://www.paradisi.de/Health_und_Ernaehrung/Symptome/Zahnschmerzen/Forum/


----------



## zotos (30 August 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hatte eigentlich ernsthaft versucht, mit diesem Thema die Profis vor Standard- Anfänger- Fragen zu befreien / vorzuwarnen. (Eben nicht die Art " Ich bin neu hier...  hallo...  ich suche eine Lösung für was Großes, Viereckiges, Blaues')
> Bei "Anfänger" wären die Profis vorgewarnt, könnten sich aussuchen (was natürlich sehr, sehr wünschenswert wäre), ob sie antworten... wenn ja, dann müßten sie aber auch damit leben, daß verschiedene Begriffe oder Codes nicht verstanden werden.
> ...



Das macht kein Sinn. Ich habe >hier< versucht zu erklären das es auf den Blickwinkel ankommt was eine Anfängerfrage ist und was nicht. 

Die Forderung nach einem Newbie Bereich kommt in vielen Technikforen auf... ich habe noch keins erlebt wo dieser Bereich eingeführt wurde un auch wirklich funktioniert.

Man müsste ja die Rubriken fast verdoppeln. SIMATIC-Prof, SIMATIC-Standard  und SIMATIC-Lite ;o) HMI-Profi und HMI-Newbie usw. das ist doch Quatsch.

Ein SPS-Programmierer der Profi beim Hersteller X ist dann ein Newbie bei Hersteller Y. Ein AWL Guru ist dann vielleicht ein SCL Newbie.

Also wenn hier so ein Quatsch eingeführt wird können wir schon mal eine Esoterik Ecke einfügen weil viele eine Identitätskrise bekommen werden.

Besser wäre es wenn die Newbies die Suche nutzen und mal lesen was man da so findet.


----------



## maxi (30 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das macht kein Sinn. Ich habe >hier< versucht zu erklären das es auf den Blickwinkel ankommt was eine Anfängerfrage ist und was nicht.


 
Der Proff würd weider sagen *Ihr müsst für den richtigen Blickwingel das System verlassen!*

spass


----------



## Cerberus (30 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das macht kein Sinn. Ich habe >hier< versucht zu erklären das es auf den Blickwinkel ankommt was eine Anfängerfrage ist und was nicht.
> 
> Die Forderung nach einem Newbie Bereich kommt in vielen Technikforen auf... ich habe noch keins erlebt wo dieser Bereich eingeführt wurde un auch wirklich funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Also ich stimme zotos zu. Wenn man einmal mit einem Anfänger-Bereich angefangen hat, dann kann man eigentlich jede Rubrik in Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Profi unterteilen. Nur wer sagt dann, dass ein Profi bzw. Fortgeschrittener sich auch noch mit den Anfänger-Bereichen beschäftigt und damit den Anfängern helfen kann?? Man müsste dann ja wirklich alles durchschauen. Das ist zuviel.

Ich bin dafür, dass es so bleibt wie es ist. Un wie schon gesagt: Mittels der Suchfunktion findet man auf die meisten Themen schon einmal eine Antwort.


----------



## repök (30 August 2007)

Da stimme ich dem zotos und dem cerberus zu. Ausserdem gibts ja schonmal die FAQ's. 
Ich meine da ist viel mit abgedekt. Aber wer nicht sucht, wird nichts finden. Und da liegt der hund begraben.


----------



## BodyKra (30 August 2007)

Erfahrene Programmierer müssen sich dort nicht Aufhalten und Außerdem
denke ich das Mega_Ohm meint das das eine Hilfeplattform von Anfängeren für Anfänger sein soll. Es will da niemand den"Großen" Programmierern den Rang ablaufen.


----------



## zotos (30 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Erfahrene Programmierer müssen sich dort nicht Aufhalten und Außerdem
> denke ich das Mega_Ohm meint das das eine Hilfeplattform von Anfängeren für Anfänger sein soll. Es will da niemand den"Großen" Programmierern den Rang ablaufen.



Was soll diese Plattform bringen? Das verstehe ich nun absolut nicht. 

PS: Webspace kostet echt wenig ;o)


----------



## repök (30 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Was soll diese Plattform bringen? Das verstehe ich nun absolut nicht.
> 
> PS: Webspace kostet echt wenig ;o)


 
Mir fällt da sofort "einäugig und blind" ein!


----------



## BodyKra (30 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Was soll diese Plattform bringen? Das verstehe ich nun absolut nicht.
> 
> PS: Webspace kostet echt wenig ;o)


 

Webspace habe ich genügend was willst du mir damit sagen?

Die Plattform  soll als Informationsaustausch zwischen "Neulingen"
dienen.wie soll ich das noch ausdrücken da werden eventuell fragen vernünftig beantwort ohne das die "großen" Programmierer "genervt" werden. übrigens die suche funktion ist nicht immer das beste.

Deswegen wäre ein seniorentreff für die alten "Hasen" auch nicht schlecht da kann man beim kaffeeklatsch so sachen wie Zahnschmerzen diskutieren.


----------



## repök (30 August 2007)

Wer aber nicht sucht und sofort fragen stellt die schon 1000 und einmal aufgelaufen sind, der nervt doch.


----------



## BodyKra (30 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Wer aber nicht sucht und sofort fragen stellt die schon 1000 und einmal aufgelaufen sind, der nervt doch.


 

Da stimme ich dir 100% zu aber ich sagte auch die suchfunktion ist bringt nicht immer die richtigen antworten auf spezielle Fragen.

Fragen wie zB was für ein Kabel/CPU/etc. sind schon ausreichend beantwortet.aber speziele Fragen zu Problemlösungen meistens nicht.


----------



## zotos (30 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir 100% zu aber ich sagte auch die suchfunktion ist bringt nicht immer die richtigen antworten auf spezielle Fragen.
> 
> Fragen wie zB was für ein Kabel/CPU/etc. sind schon ausreichend beantwortet.aber speziele Fragen zu Problemlösungen meistens nicht.



Leite mal das Wort Spezialist her und bring das mal in Verbindung mit Anfängerbereich ;o)


----------



## maxi (3 September 2007)

Im IRC hatten sich ganz früher, so in der Internet Steinzeit mal ein paar kluge Köpfe darauf geinigt das die Fragenden gleich ihre Frage stellen sollen, ohne gross Grussformeln etc. Sondern einfach die Frage schreiben.
Sozusagen der Informationsfluss Pur 
Falls nätig gleich alles klein geschrieben, geht schneller zum tippen.
Ja damals war es schön, in der guten alten Internetsteinzeit

Dann kahm es das ausser den roxxors auch die gimps wie Kaufläute, Sekretärinnen, Proleten, Kinderpornoverticker, Polizisten, Beamte,  Ebaybetrüger etc. etc. (Ist ja eh alles das selbe *lach*) auch Internet bekahmen.
Der Intellekt und die Bürokratie nahm seinen Lauf!
Aus allen löchern kahmen Sie gekrochen und verpesteten das ganze Internet.  Wie eine Seuche nahmen sie immer mehr und mehr Resourcen in den Besitz.


----------



## TobiasA (3 September 2007)

Das Schlimmste war, dass die Juristen Internet bekommen haben- 5000 Euro, wenn du die Signatur in 'ner eMail vergisst. Die sind ja beknackt.


----------



## maxi (4 September 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste war, dass die Juristen Internet bekommen haben- 5000 Euro, wenn du die Signatur in 'ner eMail vergisst. Die sind ja beknackt.


 
Wenn di Beträge über 5000 Euro schrieben musst dir nicht so den Kopf machen. Einfach gar nicht darauf reagieren. Die trauen sich mit ihren Pillepalle eh nicht vor das Landgericht. Vor allem müssen die dann 3 Sätze der Prozesskosten vorstrecken für


----------

